# دائرة التحكم بجهاز الكمبيوتر بواسطة رموت كونترول



## Omar Mekkawy (23 يوليو 2010)

:56:السلام عليكم :56:​ 

موضوعي اليوم هو ​ 

دائرة التحكم بجهاز الكمبيوتر بواسطة رموت كونترول​ 





​ 
وصف الدائرة ​ 

تسمح هذه الدائرة بالتحكم بجهاز الكمبيوتر لديك بواسطة رموت كونترول عادى كا الذي تستخدمه مع التلفزيون أو جهاز الرسيفر ..​ 
أي يمكنك تشغيل والتحكم بسيدي الصوت أو الـ DVD دون الحاجة إلى أن تكون عندك لوحة المفاتيح​ 



تركيب الدائرة :​ 

يتم توصيل الدائرة الالكترونية إلى منفذ التوالي ذو 9 أطراف serial ports​ 

لتحميل البرنامج​ 

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=KRQRSVU9​ 
الصورو الدوائر في الصور المرفقة ​ 

أرجوا أن تكون الفكرة مفيدة ​ 

ادعولي يا أصدقائي ​


----------



## taegr (23 يوليو 2010)

مشكور جهودك


----------



## howkman (24 يوليو 2010)

فكره جميله وهي هذه هندسة الالكترون مبدعه دوما


----------



## محمود احمد عمر (4 أغسطس 2010)

ننتظر المزيد


----------



## tl01001 (4 أغسطس 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ahmad7002 (1 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله بك وجزاك كل خير


----------



## fathiidriss (1 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكور علي الجهد


----------



## fathiidriss (1 سبتمبر 2010)

الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## fathiidriss (1 سبتمبر 2010)

لو سمحت ممكن نقل الملف الي موقع تحميل اخر مثل 4share


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (1 سبتمبر 2010)

fathiidriss قال:


> لو سمحت ممكن نقل الملف الي موقع تحميل اخر مثل 4share


السلام عليكم 
هل الرابط محجوب من عندك​


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (2 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
:83:هل هناك المزيد من الردود:83:​


----------



## nabrawy (10 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك 
وقد قمت بتجربتها وهي تعمل بكل كفائة


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (8 أكتوبر 2010)

nabrawy قال:


> بارك الله فيك
> وقد قمت بتجربتها وهي تعمل بكل كفائة



شكراً لك 
و أرجوا لك التوفيق
:13::13::13:​


----------



## mohamed medhat sho (8 أكتوبر 2010)

ارجوووووك مزيد من شرح الدائره وكيف لى ان اتحكم بها ارجووووو مزيد من التوضيح اثلبك الله وادخلك جناته


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (8 أكتوبر 2010)

mohamed medhat sho قال:


> ارجوووووك مزيد من شرح الدائره وكيف لى ان اتحكم بها ارجووووو مزيد من التوضيح اثلبك الله وادخلك جناته


 
انظر إلى الصور التالية 




الدائرة تركب على منفذ التوالي 9 أطراف 




الدائرة تعمل على أي رموت رسيفر أو تليفزيون​ 
لو لديك أي استفسار سأرد عليه​


----------



## mohamed medhat sho (8 أكتوبر 2010)

معلش يا فندم انا عارف انى هصدعك بس حضرتك لك جزيل الثواب يارب ان شاء الله.....انا دلوقتى بشتغل على لاب تووب دى اولا وثانيا كيف اعمل بريموت تليفزيون واتحكم فيه على جهاز الكمبيوتر مش فاهمها انا دى خااالص يعنى


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (8 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
هذه هي الدائرة 





و هي جاهزة للعمل​


----------



## mohamed medhat sho (8 أكتوبر 2010)

اوكى يا فندم وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mohamed medhat sho (8 أكتوبر 2010)

بس ايه فايده البرنامج اللى حضرتك ملحقه بالموضوع انا نزلته ومش فاهمه


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (8 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
الدوائر التي تعمل على منفذ التوالي 9 أطراف يجب وجود برنامج ليتم تشغيل الدائرة الإلكترونية
هذا البرنامج غالباً مصنع ببرنامج الفيجوال بيسك 

هذا هو رابط تحميل البرنامج 
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=KRQRSVU9​


----------



## mohamed medhat sho (8 أكتوبر 2010)

بمعنى ان انا اسطب البرنامج عندى ولما اصمم الدايره هيشتغل تلقائى او الجهاز هيقبله على طووول


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (8 أكتوبر 2010)

mohamed medhat sho قال:


> بس ايه فايده البرنامج اللى حضرتك ملحقه بالموضوع انا نزلته ومش فاهمه



البرنامج يعمل على تعريف الدائرة الإلكترونية على الكمبيوتر 
من دون البرنامج لن تعمل الدائرة أبداً​


----------



## mohamed medhat sho (8 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير وجمعه مباركه عليك ان شاء الله


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (8 أكتوبر 2010)

mohamed medhat sho قال:


> جزاك الله كل خير وجمعه مباركه عليك ان شاء الله



شكراً لك
وبارك الله فيك​


----------



## SAID.30 (10 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
بعد غعداد الدارة وتركيبها وتثبيت البرنامج على جهاز الكومبيوتر بأي روموند كونترول يمكنني التحكم...؟


----------



## lawrence (13 أكتوبر 2010)

thanx


----------



## NewStudent (14 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكور وفقكم الله جميعاً


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (15 أكتوبر 2010)

said.30 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> بعد غعداد الدارة وتركيبها وتثبيت البرنامج على جهاز الكومبيوتر بأي روموند كونترول يمكنني التحكم...؟



بأي رموت رسيفر أو تليفزيون و لكن يستحسن رموت الرسيفر لأنه به أسهم اتجاهات​


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (15 أكتوبر 2010)

lawrence قال:


> thanx


 


newstudent قال:


> مشكور وفقكم الله جميعاً



شكراً لكم جميعاً
و ارجوا أن يكون الموضوع مفيد​


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (15 أكتوبر 2010)

mohamed medhat sho قال:


> بمعنى ان انا اسطب البرنامج عندى ولما اصمم الدايره هيشتغل تلقائى او الجهاز هيقبله على طووول



نعم 
بعد تصميم الدائرة نهائياً يتم التأكد من التوصيلات و بعد ذلك يتم تركيبها فى الكمبيوتر ثم يتم تعريفها بواسطة البرنامج الذي بالمرفقات 
و ان شاء الله سوف تعمل​


----------



## يوسف عيد عاشور (25 أكتوبر 2010)

اولا شكرا لك
ثانيا انا نفذت الدائرة وهي تعمل بشكل جيد 
ولكن المشكلة في البرنامج حيث انه صلاحيته فقط ثلاثون يوم 
اي انه يحتاج لكراك
افيدونا وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (29 أكتوبر 2010)

يوسف عيد عاشور قال:


> اولا شكرا لك
> ثانيا انا نفذت الدائرة وهي تعمل بشكل جيد
> ولكن المشكلة في البرنامج حيث انه صلاحيته فقط ثلاثون يوم
> اي انه يحتاج لكراك
> افيدونا وبارك الله فيكم



السلام عليكم 
سوف اجد حل لهذا البرنامج ان شاء الله ​


----------



## apu_basmala (4 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (5 نوفمبر 2010)

apu_basmala قال:


> جزاك الله خيراً



السلام عليكم 
شكراً لك و جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك
:55::55::55:http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t214219-3.html​


----------



## nasersayed (6 نوفمبر 2010)

*بارك الله بك وجزاك كل خير*


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (12 نوفمبر 2010)

nasersayed قال:


> *بارك الله بك وجزاك كل خير*



شكراً لك وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك 
ارجوا لك التوفيق​


----------



## ابو ربحي (12 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
اخي الكريم عمر بارك الله فيك وجزيت كل خير على هذه الدارة الجميلة جاري التصميم والتنفيذ للتجربة ان شاءالله
ما اوده منك اخي العزيز رفع البرنامج على سيرفر اخر حيث هذا الموقع mega upload بطىء جدا .. 4shard افضل بكثير.
حياك الله اخي عمر


----------



## ابو ربحي (12 نوفمبر 2010)

اخي عمرتم تحميل البرنامج الحمدلله ولكن اتمنى منك رفعه على رابط اخر لبعض الاخوة المحجوب لديهم موقع 
megaupload,, غلبتي كتيرة بعرف  جاري البحث عن كراك للبرنامج


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (12 نوفمبر 2010)

ابو ربحي قال:


> اخي عمرتم تحميل البرنامج الحمدلله ولكن اتمنى منك رفعه على رابط اخر لبعض الاخوة المحجوب لديهم موقع
> megaupload,, غلبتي كتيرة بعرف  جاري البحث عن كراك للبرنامج



سأحاول حل هذه المشكلة​


----------



## fedimost (26 يناير 2011)

*الرابط لا يعمل*​


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (27 يناير 2011)

fedimost قال:


> *الرابط لا يعمل*​


سأحاول حل هذه المشكلة​


----------



## ahmed gamal1 (31 ديسمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## anas-taleb (7 يناير 2013)

مشكور أخي


----------

